# tag bike project



## CarlosVanDango (28 Jun 2013)

i'm building a new tag bike for my daughter Sophie






its the 2nd one i've built the 1st one was great fun but she's out growing it so i got a 24" wheel bike to try

this is the 1st one we made 4 years back we've done a few hundred miles on it since then


----------



## young Ed (29 Jun 2013)

looks great you could make a business there  is that a tig welder you use a WIP would be great!
Cheers Ed


----------



## macbikes (29 Jun 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## CarlosVanDango (29 Jun 2013)

young Ed said:


> looks great you could make a business there  is that a tig welder you use a WIP would be great!
> Cheers Ed


its all done on a MIG welder

finished it off today  

all done  





and loaded up


----------



## CarlosVanDango (30 Jun 2013)

we managed 24 miles on this today - its the furthest we've done in a day before


----------



## CarlosVanDango (30 Jul 2014)

we actually managed to complete the trans-pennine trail on this today southport to hornsea over 5 days


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Jul 2014)

That is very cool indeed


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2014)

Well done indeed. Certainly looks robust.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2014)

CarlosVanDango said:


> we actually managed to complete the trans-pennine trail on this today southport to hornsea over 5 days


Nice one


----------



## CarlosVanDango (1 Aug 2014)

thanks  
the tag bike didnt miss a beat - the purple mk1 i built would occasionally spin the seat post in the frame on the front bike so i redesigned the mount to eliminate this on the orange mk2


----------

